
Facebook Questions Goes Where Quora Can't - malouie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_questions_goes_where_quora_cant.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d8c09a3f9c3c177%2C0
======
pinko
The fact that you're getting advice from people you know rather than strangers
and spammers seems like a huge advantage, but I don't think they've nailed the
right QA model yet. This seems more awkward and harder to search than
something like Yelp.

What we really need is something more like Yelp or Quora with answers custom-
weighted by FB network distance.

